# ICSI over 40 any success?



## Lucyloo100 (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone had success with ICSI over 42?
I've been told this is the only way I may conceive as DH has low sperm count / mobility and I have just 1 tube after Ectopic.  We have had 3 rounds of IUI and no success. 
Love to hear some positive news!


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

HelloLucyLoo,

Sorry to hear you had an ectopic.  

We had a successful icsi at 37 (started with iui to see how i responded but had to convert to ivf/icsi as too many follies.  DH results were not great and on the day they decided that with the sperm they had they would do icsi.  We had a try for a sibling last year when i was 40 - dh test results had come back normal but had a problem on the day and so used frozen sperm that we had stored as back up and had already chosen to do icsi.  Unfortunately although we had good fertilisation rates  and two 5 day embies put back (one AB and one BC put back) the cycle failed.  Just decided now whether to have another try. 
Have you tried looking or posting on the 40's  thread as you may get more answers?  
Good luck.


----------



## Lucyloo100 (Apr 3, 2015)

Has anyone had success with ICSI over 42?
I'm 42 nearly 43 and concerned I have little hope of success.
I've had 2 x IUI / super ovulation no success due to DH low sperm count/ mobility and also my ectopic so only one tube.
The only route is ICSI I'm told which we are about to try.
Love to hear any success stories!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2015)

I think Goldbunny is one such success story on here - have you checked the Over 40 section threads? There are plenty of donor egg successes over 42 and some own egg ones, although the odds decrease after that with own egg, as you're probably aware.

Good luck xx


----------



## Suziefloozie (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello 

I had ICSI at 41 and 42 I produced 6 good quality eggs each time but sadly it didnt work for me, as Merlin said the odds sadly decrease, but there is still hope and some people do have success with their OE.

I moved to DE in March this year and got my first ever BFP, still in shock!!  

Have a frank discussion with your hospital as it all depends on your egg reserve you have the egg reserve of a 20 year old or 30 year old or not, they can do bloods to establish this.

Good luck on your journey


----------



## PopPop8 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello
I had success with OE ICSI at 43 and a half at the ARGC and now have a DD. Another girl at the ARGC who I met several times was a few weeks ahead of me and aged 43 and now has a DS. Michimoo is another success with OEs from SERUM. 
My advise would be only go to a clinic with proven successes at this age. 
I also took loads of supplements, increased protein, cut out gluten, cut out processed sugar, had immune system tested and treated etc 
The chances aren't great, but wanted to let you know it is possible!
XXX


----------



## PopPop8 (Sep 13, 2013)

Just to clarify I got pregnant at 43.5 gave birth at 44 - I know how much these months matter when you are older! X


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Lucyloo - I got pg at exactly 43 and gave birth this March. It was donor sperm for me for experiment purposes and it worked. With oh sperm(ok ish on paper) I had a chemical and 2 miscarriages so I assume it would prob never worked for us. My reserve and stats were pretty good last year - 13/14 eggs and 5/6 blasts each freshgo. Unfortunately you need 10eggs between42 and 43 to find that golden egg. If oh has problems with sperm can make it even longer  but we don't have that"longer" at 43 aren't we!


----------



## Maggiephatcat (Feb 21, 2010)

Lucyloo - there is a thread called "Over 40's Success Stories" you may find helpful. It's a long thread (115 pages  ) that another member started back in 2006. I'll copy the link below for you. Might be worth having a read through. I'm sure there will be lots of positive stories 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=59854.0

Good luck 

Maggie xxx


----------



## PopPop8 (Sep 13, 2013)

Sorry I meant Mamochka from Serum x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

There are quite a few more ladies on here I can think of, had mine at 41 and hope to have another FET with my frosties before 45 if possible x


----------

